# Volmax Aviator



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Anyone had experience with the Volmax Aviator (Poljot 2623 movement) and the vendor Smirs.com?


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> Anyone had experience with the Volmax Aviator (Poljot 2623 movement) and the vendor Smirs.com?


Both good in my experience.

Some reports on WUS, recently, of service issues with Smirs.

Cheers


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

dapper said:


> normdiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone had experience with the Volmax Aviator (Poljot 2623 movement) and the vendor Smirs.com?
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.


----------

